# Tecumseh LEV115



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello everyone, 
Having an oil leak issue on a tecumseh lev115 4.5 hp vertical shaft engine. It seems to be leaking onto the air filter housing after you use the machine for an hour. I checked the oil level, and it was right on the full mark. Could it be a possible faulty breather? I'm using SAE 30 oil in it as per manufacturer. Any ideas?:frown2:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Tecumseh usually have 2 areas where they leak one is at the base of the oil dip stick and the other is along the crankcase gasket where the upper and lower halves meet. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Once the engines get older they tend to blowby more, it can cause leakage issues at the breather.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for the replies everyone, I'm finally getting back to this project, and thinking that the engine is probably tired, and looking for a replacement. I saw a few tecumseh shortblocks on small engine warehouse's site, if i can find out the part number for the replacement shortblock, can see if they have one. Anyone know a good site to find this information? I've tried partstree.com jackssmallengines.com .


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

snprnut said:


> thanks for the replies everyone, I'm finally getting back to this project, and thinking that the engine is probably tired, and looking for a replacement. I saw a few tecumseh shortblocks on small engine warehouse's site, if i can find out the part number for the replacement shortblock, can see if they have one. Anyone know a good site to find this information? I've tried partstree.com jackssmallengines.com .


First, Tecumseh went out of business 10 years ago. As far as I know, short-blocks are no longer produced.
Second, one issue I have found over the years, Tecumsehs can push oil through the breather if there's a crankcase leak, even as small as a loose dipstick tube. A compression test on an engine with compression release is subjective - they'll tell you 60-80 lbs. is okay, but a physical inspection of the bore etc. is best.
Third, I'll check on a S/Blk if you post engine numbers. Need spec. at least.

Good luck!


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

'...a physical inspection of the bore etc. is best.'

X2, it becomes readily evident then.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

paulr44 said:


> First, Tecumseh went out of business 10 years ago. As far as I know, short-blocks are no longer produced.
> Second, one issue I have found over the years, Tecumsehs can push oil through the breather if there's a crankcase leak, even as small as a loose dipstick tube. A compression test on an engine with compression release is subjective - they'll tell you 60-80 lbs. is okay, but a physical inspection of the bore etc. is best.
> Third, I'll check on a S/Blk if you post engine numbers. Need spec. at least.
> 
> Good luck!


I have the engine model number and serial. It's a LEV115 350110E. I was also thinking of a suitable tecumseh replacement from another machine, like a lawnmower engine. I see plenty of the tecumseh 6.5 hp engines on mowers all the time. I have to compare engine specs.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

S/Blk 750860a, if you can find one.

Most all common push mowers of yesteryear used a 7/8 x 3-5/32 crank with 1 #6 keyway for blade hub, a second up further for S/P if so equipped. Mounting patterns were basically all the same.
There's a number of engines you can re-power older mowers with, two questions must be answered.
One, is the mower worth it?
Two, will fit, meaning cables, exhaust direction, recoil direction, air cleaner housing clear, etc.

Tecumseh no longer makes engines, they are now marketed under the Lauson name, and are LCT engines.

A simple search on the Briggs Power Portal (dealer) site for an engine replacement by crank size etc. yields 20 pages replacements, in ever increasing power. First one is 93J02-0032-F1, another is 104M02-0180-F1.

Re-powering almost always entails more than you'd think at first glance, so you have research to do.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking on your local Craig's List or Face Book Market place may land you a used mower with an suitable engine. if the deck is rusted out then you have a parts mower for short money.
Also consider the Harbor Freight Predator vertical shaft motor. I think it is 5.5 HP. If you can make it work it can be a fast and reliable replacement. Cheaper than what you will find new on most websites and good enough quality. I believe they are made by Lawson.


----------

